# last night for heli-loggers



## stihlms460 (May 7, 2009)

its the season finale of heli loggers tonight, dont know what im gonna do now that my favorite show is over, along with american loggers and axemen almost is over too lol. at least deadliest catch is still on


----------



## tomtrees58 (May 7, 2009)

:agree2:it reminds of my days as a lobster man i do miss them tom trees


----------

